# Stuck pella window



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The bar is not connected the the release mechanism. You need to open the release area and find out why. It could be that a pin sheared. Once you see it, it should be evident how to release it.
Ron


----------



## huai (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Ron, any tips for getting into the mechanism without tearing apart the wood frame?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

huai said:


> Thanks Ron, any tips for getting into the mechanism without tearing apart the wood frame?


Once you open the window,the operating mechanism is totally exposed. Before you start removing hardware, check to see that the moving sash isn't binding anywhere on the frame. There will be scrape marks on these areas. If that's the case, you need to figure out why it's rubbing. A misaligned sash can be easily aligned. If the window frame is the issue, it will need to be removed and reset properly.
Ron


----------



## huai (Apr 4, 2010)

My original question was how to get to the mechanism as the window is stuck in the closed position.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

huai said:


> My original question was how to get to the mechanism as the window is stuck in the closed position.


A picture would help so we could see.
The hardware is probably covered by a trim piece held in by a few nails. Take a hack saw blade and go behind the trim piece to cut the nails. The trim piece should come out fairly easily. Worse case scenario, it gets beat up and you get another one to replace it.
Once the wood is out of the way you should be able to access the hardware and release the latches.
Ron


----------



## kilburn (Apr 6, 2012)

I have exactly the same Pella casement/awning window locking mechanism that *huai* has described. Mine is in the kitchen above the sink and is set vertically (awning?) opening from left to right with a centre handle and locking lever on the left.

Last summer one of the two locking hooks was a little fussy to engage, but after a few attempts the window could still be completely closed and the locking lever pushed completely down. The window has been closed for the Canadian winter period and I just opened it and spring cleaned the glass, screen, frame, grille etc.

After cleaning everything, the two locking hooks still engage, and with the handle lever I can close the window, but cannot now push the locking lever all the way down to make the closure "snug". It almost feels as if the two locking hooks are perhaps "out of sequence" now. Even with the window open something seems to be holding the locking lever from being pushed completely down.

We have all Pella windows in a 14 yr old home, so these windows were indeed a premium purchase. I believe they are covered by a life-time warranty so if I cannot resolve the issue myself, am hoping that a local Pella rep will come and fix the issue. I also notice that one of my pairs of sash windows in the bedrooms has been missing the rubber seal strip on top of it since day one (one side has it, the other does not) - but this is another matter of less concern right now.

In the meantime any tips would be much appreciated to perhaps assist me in resolving the awning window issue without having to pry the window frame apart to expose the actual locking mechanism.

Thanks in advance


----------

